# Should I get AppleCare insurance?



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

When I get an iPad, I was wondering if I should get the Applecare insurance? If so, how many years should i get? OR, should I get squaretrade? Should I even get insurance at all?


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

I would suggest going with SquareTrade. Applecare does NOT cover accidents, while you can get accident insurance with SquareTrade. Check around this board and someone can let you know a code to get up to a 30% discount for SquareTrade.

Best Wishes!


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I went with squaretrade. For $90 I got two years with accidental breakage.  The AppleCare plan doesn't cover accidents, just malfunctions. Could have got three years for an extra $50.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Toby---

I found a 20% off code for SquareTrade good until Feb 28th, if you are interested. Code is WINTER. (Maximum discount is $30 off.)

Please note I am not affiliated with SquareTrade or any of its subsidiaries.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

If you're concerned about dropping, breaking, losing (?), then Square Trade.  I'm careful so those aren't my concerns (though things can happen).  But if you're concerned more with software type issues, something going haywire inside the iPad, and just plain need help with it in whatever way -- then AppleCare.  AppleCare for me and my iThings.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

A big thanks everyone!! That was a lot of help. At least now, I made a decision to buy insurance & will probably go with the SquareTrade. I am patiently waiting for the iPad 2 since it's so close to  coming out. I do appreciate your listing the coupon for me, Eeyore. Maybe someone else who is buying their iPad now will use it. Thank you kindlegrl81 for explaining the difference of insurances for me.     ***** I am back to modify my post. I still think I'll go with SquareTrade, even though I am really careful with my things. However, it's the other people that's not always careful around my things. I was wondering if I might be wrong & should go with AppleCare, as Sandpiper has said that she bought AppleCare. My problem is that if I get SquareTrade, & then have a problem that makes me wish I got AppleCare or vice-versa.   I would love to hear from more people on what insurance they decided to get & why.


----------

